# Door Arm Rest - 1997 Nissan 4WD



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Folks. I've been looking far and wide for (at least) a driver side door "arm rest" for a 1997 Nissan Pickup, Extended Cab, 4WD, 5-Spd manual transmission (197K miles). My truck has electric power windows and I have not been able to find the arm rests - I'd like both driver and passenger arm rests for aesthetics sake. Does anyone know where I can find these things? The few salvage yards in my area don't seem to have them.

Thanks.

-- Omar


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It looks like Nissan still sells the grey arm rests. You can look them up by VIN # at NissanPartsDeal.com. To me, it looks like LH is # *80941-55G23* and RH is # *80940-55G23*. They have them for $67.87 each. I'm assuming you have what they describe as the "formed full trim" door panel, which is what I had on my '97 Hardbody KC/SE, which had power windows. If you need beige, it looks like they are obsolete; salvage yard is you best option. Here's the link:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...l?Filter=(1=CAL.KC;2=KA24E;3=4WD;4=SE;5=MT.F5)


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tip and the part numbers. Much appreciated.

Grey on tan will have to do.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can always paint it with fabric & vinyl paint for automotive interiors:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Ole...93696&wl11=online&wl12=46891767&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

An update. The part has been discontinued for my truck's year and model. The Nissan Parts Deal rep suggested salvage yards as the most viable option.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've noticed for my 03 Frontier that certain parts are quickly becoming obsolete. While many parts will long be available on the aftermarket (many engine parts, tune-up items, brake and driveline parts), stuff like weatherstrips and interior items are getting harder to find.


----------

